# the Professors last flow drill on video?



## chris arena (Jul 23, 2008)

Guys:

In no way am I attempting to show off, but a while back I put a quick clip on U-tube under the title "Marpio Modern Arnis" and called the "Sinawalli Boxing Flow Drill". The sound quality is terrible and it is one of my typical no warm up, one take things that we did on the spur of the moment. This is a flow drill that I picked up on one of the Professors last tapes just prior to his passing. I believe that it is one of his last and for this reason I just HAD to learn it. Spent an evening in front of the cd running it backwards and forwards until I got to where I could show it with my friends.  The neat thing about it is that unlike the old 6 count drill, that flows from one movement to the other, this thing has a lot of broken rythems. We have done it empty hand, single and double stick as well. The real gift of this flow drill is that it is a wonderful way to test out tapi-tapi, counter counter work. 

If anyone is familiar with this flow drill let me know. I think that it is the Professor's last video attempt to give us a base for free flow tapi-tapi. Had he lived longer, I would like to believe that this drill would have become mainstream. Thus, my hope that this drill be brought to life and be preserved by those with more experience than me and my feeble attempt.As far as I know, I am the only one playing with it.


Chris A


----------



## stickarts (Jul 24, 2008)

Those were some great drills. It was hard to know the next direction he would take. For example, I remember seeing the Professor watching other people's seminars and I could just see the gears turning in his head with his own ideas. He would take an idea and then in the next bunch of his seminars I would see new great drills emerge. The boxing drill was one of those that I saw happen and then you watched it keep developing further with counters.
Kudos to you for learning it and researching it!


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is a link to the video:





 
This is a very interesting drill1  It certainly focuses on short strikes and the passing energy concept!  I like it!

Rob


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok,

It looks like "Tapi-Tapi #1 and #2".

Cool!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 24, 2008)

Phadrus00 said:


> Here is a link to the video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the link! That is a variation off of the first tapi tapi drill that Professor ever showed me.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Which tape did you learn this from?  It looks like a variation off of the original tapi-tapi drill.  All the sinawali boxing drills i learned from RP were empty handed.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 25, 2008)

I have the same question as Dan...which tape are you referring to ? Nice clip you put up. It's a variation of the standard right vs. right tapi tapi that is taught in the IMAF. Professor made a series of videos (15 if I recall correctly), much of which delved into tapi tapi.

Also, to pick up on the same thread as Dan, when Professor referred to sinawali boxing drills, it was always done empty handed.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## chris arena (Jul 25, 2008)

I got this drill from one of the tapes that Remy Jr. gave to me. It was part of a conglomeration of tapes. The title was Tapi-Tapi Boxing done with Master Ken Smith. It was done toward the end of the taping and it appears that it was introduced to give students with a good grasp of Tapi-Tapi techinques as a vehicle to experiment with. He also stated in the drill that it was the next extension of the DeCuerdas drill that he also spent a good deal of time on in the last set of tapes with the MOTTS.

"How much Tapi can a Tapi-Tapper Tap if he can,t Tap that?"

What I like about this drill is that you can also forget the fancy stuff and just hit em!

Chris A


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 31, 2008)

chris arena said:


> I got this drill from one of the tapes that Remy Jr. gave to me. It was part of a conglomeration of tapes. The title was Tapi-Tapi Boxing done with Master Ken Smith. It was done toward the end of the taping and it appears that it was introduced to give students with a good grasp of Tapi-Tapi techinques as a vehicle to experiment with. He also stated in the drill that it was the next extension of the DeCuerdas drill that he also spent a good deal of time on in the last set of tapes with the MOTTS.
> 
> "How much Tapi can a Tapi-Tapper Tap if he can,t Tap that?"
> 
> ...


 
Hi Chris,

This is one of my favorite drills too! It's all in this drill, rhythm (full/half beats), broken rhythm, and skipping strikes.

I also do it in response to hubad.

Take care,

Harold


----------

